# God RP Thread!



## Luis Seifer (Sep 15, 2008)

Register in the signup thread, then come here.

All character profiles are in the singup thread, discuss any problems you have there as well. 

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Luis Seifer (Sep 15, 2008)

[At the empty cosmos, void of anything, the overseer Luis Seifer walks around meaninglessly.]

"Here come the new Gods, the new worlds will be... interesting."

"Ha... Muahahaha!"

"Will they be strong enough to threaten me? Hahahaha! I wish."


----------



## materpillar (Sep 16, 2008)

Collarpillar floated aimlessly around in space.  He'd done it for eons, and was getting rather bored of it.  Maybe he would do something interesting.  Other gods had had fun creating worlds, so collarpillar decided to try his hand at it.

A galaxy destroying sonic boom sounded.  When it was over there was a rather crude ball of earth floating around space.  With a little water here, a sun there, it was fit for habitation.  Not really knowing what he wanted he sparked life, and waited to see what it would be like evolving on its own.


----------



## Luis Seifer (Sep 17, 2008)

[Spotting the creation of a new realm, he opens a portal to watch its creation]

Oho, that's powerful... what else would you expect from a giant caterpillar I guess...


----------



## materpillar (Sep 17, 2008)

Collarpillar watched the planet and its inhabitants grow and flourish for a few hundred millenniums.  It was rather interesting until the evolution hit a brick wall.  The species hadn't become intelligent they'd just become perfectly balanced.  A utopia for animals.  It was rather dull.  It was at this point as his mind wandered that Collarpillar noticed that arrogant bastard Luis Seifer watching over him.  Rather while he grumbled in annoyance the giant caterpillar was struck with a brilliant idea.

He created a huge race of millions of mini humaniod Luis Seifers.  They looked passably similar, the god hadn't gotten used to his powers yet.  They wandered around happily for a while, and built up a little civilization.  Then Collarpillar threw a big rock at the world

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlF8APEkh-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Luis Seifer (Sep 18, 2008)

[I laugh wildly]

"At least this caterpillar has a sense of humor."


----------



## DarkKyuubi (Sep 18, 2008)

Samael sits in the void of nothingness looking into nothing in particular, "I am bored," he whispers, "Maybe I should create something, like a civilisation, I heard the others are doing it," Samael laughs softly and waves his hands and sudden lights formed in them, he brings his hands together. A large explosion occurs and a star and a dark planet forms.


----------



## materpillar (Sep 22, 2008)

Collarpillar rather enjoyed watching the destruction of the planet so he sparked life again.   He also tweaked the world so meteors would hit it on the hour, every hour.  Life struggled.  And struggled.  And died.  Sparked again.  Died again.  For several million years.  Until some lizards managed to pull through the ridiculous heat.


----------



## Pyoko123 (Sep 25, 2008)

While laying in the void, thinking about nothing, Takai had an idea. "You know, it needs to be a lot colder around here. And I need worshippers. Surely that's every gods right?"
After thinking some more, he finally decided what to do. Create a world. Suddenly, everything seemed to shake, and there sounded a big explosion. after the smoke cleared, Takai could see a small ball of ice, sitting there in the void.


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Sep 27, 2008)

I yawned for the 3,659,345,620th time this century "i'm bored, i guess i'll make a planet but what then? I guess i can make technology for the other gods. Now what to put on the planet............"and it hit him "LIGHNING PEOPLE" "Now let's see what we can make."
suddenly a twist appeared near the void "Yes that's my ticket outta here. But firstlet's make a large sighn that says 'Metal working and electronics buy here'" he quickly made the sighn and slowly began to travel in the twist's direction "Let's see how this works out......"


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Sep 27, 2008)

makes it to planet "FINALLY! that took 10 1/2 hours! " stops whining and looks around "Hmmmm nice cloudy weather, decent soil,nice and cool........perfect! I shall name this land Galvan. Now let's see about those lightning creatures."sticks hand in ground "FROM DUST TO LIGHTNING TO LIFE I MAKE THE, LIVE CREATE SURVIVE I CHALLENGE THE SURVIVE ADAPT TO THIS PLANET AND MAY I BE YOUR GOD!" suddenly a man-like being sprang out of the ground and suddenly another and 2 more "You my avatars lead these beings to make civilization give these beings technology."And suddenly a group of 10,000 people/gorrillas sprung up wereing fur leotards "I shall leave them to you hahahahaha UHAUHAUHAUHAHAHAUHAUHAUHAHAHAHAAAA!"


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sun fixed it so it would rain every once in a while since they were dying and made plants and other animals, which made it like earth aside for the fact there was no oceans or seas he then made bunny (look at signerature) the ruler of the world.


----------

